

9 Seriously Dumb Things Clients Say to Designers - tkyorahat

http://weeklydesigngrind.com/funny-things-to-say/
======
rikacomet
I feel, some of those things are only ways of negotiating for normal people,
call them dumb, and would they work with you? People like to feel confident
when they buy something, most of those people that approach web designers,
don't know much about computers, if they did, they would have worked their way
around photoshop tutorials. So yeah, you don't want them to know that, so
yeah, sometimes you have to just say no politely, but maybe its a good idea to
put up with it as well sometimes.

